# Headlight adjusters for continental touring



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, 
Any suggestions please for the best type of headlight adjusters for continental touring. They are to fit a 2011 Auto-Trail Apache on a Fiat chassis. Also a supplier if possible.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Like many on here I got ours from Formula4x4, they have a website and do them for the popular base vehicles


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nidge

Bits of insulating tape will do fine - if you know where to stick them. :wink:

Headlight protectors usually have markings on them, and they are not where you would expect them to be!! 8O

The regulations state only that you must not dazzle oncoming drivers. They do not specify any particular type of beam bender or other remedy.

I'd suggest you have a look at the protectors from Climair http://www.climairuk.com/ and consider protectors. They come with two sets of black sticky cutouts, and are marked so you put them in the right place. When they wear out a bit of insulating tape is just as good.

Protects your horrendously expensive headlamps, and makes it easy to avoid dazzling our Continental cousins.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Or you can spend £50 and buy from Fiat.

cabby


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

I have tried them all and these latest ones from Metro are by far the best.They are very easy to fit to any headlight and dont blockout any light.I keep these on when in Spain and they last for about 6months before the Sun finally gets them.You can get them from this Ebay trader and others or in Motor Shops ( Not Halfords).

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ULTRA-BEAM-BE...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item5d22b10c49


----------

